
Scala.js 1.0.0 Is Released - sjrd
https://www.scala-js.org/news/2020/02/25/announcing-scalajs-1.0.0/
======
sjrd
Author and lead maintainer here. Ask me anything. :)

~~~
AlexITC
What's the biggest challenge on maintaining such an important project? Have
you even been tired of it and just willing to stop?

I understand this started as a toy project and they are always fun, but
Scala.js got to an impressive state where maintaining it should be a challenge
while caring about users and compatibility (which it's demonstrated that
Scala.js cares much).

And, thanks for such impressive and useful project.

~~~
sjrd
I believe the biggest challenge has actually been to resist scope creep.
Knowing where to stop, and push back when users would like us to add something
that does not fit the scope, is sometimes difficult.

Scala.js was never a toy project. It was the focus of my PhD thesis, and even
after I've had enough time to maintain it as part of my job.

